# Today we have the heart to say meow



## Catgirly (May 27, 2004)

Hello,

I am registered since 6 weeks but till this day I hadn't have the heart to say meow, because my English is absolutely bad . But I hope it is nevertheless o.k., that I introduce myself and my cats. And please, don't laugh about me  .

I am Simone from Germany, 36 years old and the "Can-Opener" (??) of four cats: Simba (3 years), Gizmo and Gypsi (2 years) and Grisu (1,5 year). And if you like you can see pictures of them on my homepage...


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Simone! Welcome to the forum.  Your english is perfectly understandable.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey hey, welcome to the forums.
Your english is good already! certainly better than my german! I got a GCSE C in german but I dont remember a thing!

If anything hanging around these boards, reading and replying will improve your english, *if* you make any mistakesor want help im sure any of us will be willing to lend a hand! 8)


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I agree with Zalensia, joining a forum like this is great for learning the language. And if you want, you can always ask these fine people to help you to correct your english if you need. I had lots of help from people when I first got on the Internet. Now I think people understand me better, even if I sometimes make up my own words, use grammar in very creative ways etc, people do understand what I want. And I did understand your "meow" perfectly!

Welcome, Willkommen and Välkommen to this Forum!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Simone, and welcome to the forum. Your english is perfectly fine.  
Your cats are beautiful. I look forward to hearing more about them!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Simone,







to the Cat Forum!1 Your Englsh is fine....no worries


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Simone. I love your webpage and the 2nd cat on your homepage looks just like my Twinkie!! :lol:


----------



## Catgirly (May 27, 2004)

Hi,

thanks a lot for the friendly wellcome . I will try to improve my english with your help  . The first time I will make short sentences - thats easier during the period of learning ...

And for all who don't want to visit my homepage: here some photos of my cats (@Kitkat: you are right: Twinkie looks like a brother of Gizmo  ):

Simba: our only cat who is allowed to go out - in German it is "Freigänger" - don't know the english word:









Gizmo (Maine-****)









Gypsi (sister of Gizmo)









Grisu (Russian-Chartreux-Mix - we found him last year in an animal shelter)









And that is Merlin. He will be our No. 5 and we will take him at the 24 of July. He is a Bengal-Cat:









And to make it complete I want to show you my angels also:

Bazi, he went to the Rainbowbridge last year in August. I lost him because of the Feline Leukemia Virus. He was 3 years old when he died. In my heart he will never be forgotten. He will ever be the "cat of my heart":










And thats Mogli. He went to the Rainbowbridge in November 2002. We had just a few days together. He was 6 months as a I lost him because of the Feline Immunodeficiency Virus.










I look forward to share the stories of your and my cats with you 

For the moment I wish you: sleep nice :wink:. In America it now will be in the middle of the night :wink: .


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Simone and Welcome - you have a very nice way of expressing yourself . Your English is very good ...and feel free to teach us a German word ot two - it won't harm  
All of your kitties are adorable ...so looking forward to hearing more of them - past and present stories :wink:


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi Simone and Welcome! Your kitty's are beautiful! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your pics of your beautiful kitties, present and RB. Look forward to seeing and hearing more. I love that first pic of your four on your webpage, I have one just like that of my four! *My pic*


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Hello!*

Hi!

Your kitties are so pretty, and I am having NO trouble with your english!

I wouldn't mind learning some German, because in fact, my grandparents are from Germany (they left because of the Holocaust), and so I am half German on my mother's side. My grandmother is always telling my mom that my sister and I should have learned the language, but we never did.

-Heather


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Simone, and welcome to the Cat Forum! Don't be worried about your English, it is just fine.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

> I am Simone from Germany, 36 years old and the "Can-Opener"...


Too funny!!! Can-opener is such a good description!!!!

And you have absolutely beautiful cats! 

Welcome


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome to you and your beautiful cats to the forum.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Simone! I'm a bit late, but I'm very happy you have joined us. You are making yourself quite clear, so please don't be afraid to communicate in English. Welcome!


----------



## Catgirly (May 27, 2004)

Hi,

I'm a bit late too, but I was on holiday in Spain and than in Switzerland to take my new cat  .

Thank you all for the friendly welcome    .



Malcolmsmom said:


> Can-opener is such a good description!!!!


In German its a usual word for the "cat-slaves" :lol: . And I think mostly its apposite 8) .



violina said:


> because in fact, my grandparents are from Germany (they left because of the Holocaust), and so I am half German on my mother's side.


The brother of my grandma left also Germany. Sadly he died in last year. But his daughter lives in Texas (in a district). She is speaking German very well (every 4 years she visit us in Germany), but her kids (she has two daughters and now only one son - the other died years ago - he was jumping from the Empire State Building ) don't speak German. 

And at last I want to present my little bengal  in his new home :


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a sweet picture! I envy you because of your wonderful vacation...sigh!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

OOOOH.... that's such a cutie!!! I'm going to get bengals next time I go shopping for kitties.


----------

